# HTML-help



## Matrixx (30. Januar 2001)

Ich verstehe sogut wie nichts von HTML
und hier ist das Problem:

Ich brauch einen Navigations-frame, 
ich hab folgenden code ausprobiert:


<FRAMESET cols="25%,75%" border="0">

<FRAME src="http://meinehp.de/index.html"
   name="haupt">

<FRAME src="http://meinehp.de/Nav.html"
   name="navigation">

</FRAMESET>

nun habe ich ein Problem, ich will das die Frames nicht einzeln wechseln,sondern das man mit dem Navigations-frame
den anderen dirigiert.

Wie muss der Code aussehen damit das funktioniert?


----------



## TNT (30. Januar 2001)

ich verstehe nicht so ganz wie du das meinst, aber ich schätze mal das du meinst: wenn ich auf einen link im navigationsfenster klicke öffnet sich in dem anderen fenster eine seite. Dazu musst du einfach nur einen Link mit folgenden Einstellungen einbauen: <a href="dieseitediegeöffnetwerdensoll.htm" target="haupt">dernamedeslinks</a>
[Editiert von TNT am 30.01.2001 um 15:20]


----------



## t0mcat (30. Januar 2001)

Hi!

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, willst du im Hauptframe die Seite anzeigen lassen, die im Navi-Frame aufgerufen wird?

Wenn man davon ausgeht:
<FRAMESET COLS="25%,75%" BORDER="0"> 
<FRAME SRC="navi.html" NAME="navi"> 
<FRAME SRC="page1.html" NAME="haupt"> 
</FRAMESET> 

Dann muß in navi.html sowas stehen:
<A HREF="page2.html" TARGET="haupt">Sete 2</A>

Hope it helps.

CU, t0mcat


----------

